# Chicken Parmesan Fatty



## jcam222 (Sep 6, 2020)

Day two of fatties is a chicken Parmesan fatty. Each roll is two lbs of ground chicken. I mixed Italian seasoning and Parmesan into the meet and formed the sheets. The filling is a blend of cream cheese, Parmesan, mozzarella and marinara along with prosciutto and sun dried tomato. I topped it with prosciutto and smoked with B&B oak lump and cherry wood. Near the finish I glazed it with a blend of Victoria’s Basil Marinara, Tomato paste and Swerve sweetener and topped with more Parmesan. Plated the fatty on shiritaki pasta noodles tossed in butter and garlic with some Victoria’s sauce to top it off. Sprinkled it al with fresh cut basil from my herb garden The appetizer is antipasto skewers of mushroom, pickled artichoke, marinated mozzarella, Cerignola olives , pepperocini peppers and assorted Italian salamis. Also addded some fresh roasted California wonder peppers. Roasted in olive oil they were super sweet. Dessert is a sugar free white chocolate panna cotta with fresh raspberry sauce.  As usual the entire meal is keto. One of my personal favorites I’ve cooked this year  thanks for looking


----------



## $moke!t (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 6, 2020)

Another masterpiece Jeff, you just might need your own TV show on the Food Network channel, Like! RAY


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Sep 6, 2020)

Thats a great take on chix parm, bravo sir


----------



## Smkryng (Sep 6, 2020)

Wow! That looks phenomenal!


----------



## clifish (Sep 6, 2020)

Awesome job!  never thought about ground chicken fatty.  A whole new world just opened up.  I am thinking chicken fajita fatty,  chicken corden blue....can;t wait


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 6, 2020)

You knocked that 1 out of the park !!  Looks unbelievable ..


----------



## xray (Sep 6, 2020)

That looks amazing Jeff! Bet that’s a nice surprise with the sun dried tomato and prosciutto in the middle. Plus bonus prosciutto on the outside is always a plus!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 7, 2020)

Looks great Jeff. Most excellent spin on chicken parmesan. I wonder if you gave a roll in some panko crumbs if they would hold up. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 7, 2020)

Jeff...once again I am impressed beyond belief. That looks simply amazing. It deserves to be up there in the bright lights right beside your other one. Probably two of the most incredible looking fatties I've ever seen. Excellent job my friend!!

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Sep 7, 2020)

The fatties look awesome. And the olive skewers?  l got to make those as swell.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 7, 2020)

Great looking meal


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 9, 2020)

Dang Jeff that looks so good it almost makes me want to dance!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 12, 2021)

Man I'd fall on that like a starving man. Looks great from start to finish.
Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 12, 2021)

Grasshopper say, you are master artist.
The layers of flavor there is mind blowing. From inception to ingredient selection to assembly to cook and finish to presentation, you are a master, Jeff. So we’ll done. Big like.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 12, 2021)

sheaisidore said:


> you just might need your own TV show on the Food Network channel, Like! RAY





JLeonard said:


> Man I'd fall on that like a starving man. Looks great from start to finish.
> Jim





SmokinEdge said:


> Grasshopper say, you are master artist.
> The layers of flavor there is mind blowing. From inception to ingredient selection to assembly to cook and finish to presentation, you are a master, Jeff. So we’ll done. Big like.


Thanks guys! I truly appreciate the compliments. This is an oldie but goodie and was delicious. My wife says sometimes I sound like I’m on the Food Channel since I talk so much while cooking and creating lol.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2021)

At a loss for words.  You just Amaze me Jeff.


----------

